# first jungle carpet python



## breezy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey there! 
I'm finally getting my first snake, and I'm a little worried about making sure his/her home is perfect. 

Im going with a juvie or yearling jungle carpet python and currently have a 90 gal fish tank I wanted to convert into it's viv. I know a younger snake will feel comfortable with a little less space, so I am planning on partitioning off half of said tank for now making my dimensions 2'x2'x18"

Any advice on this (yay/nay; know a good sealant that is easy to remove)? Or advice on making sure my husbandry is all on point? I know I need multi levels both for climbing as well as a multi level hide under my ceramic lamp, not to mention a cool sided hide and a water bowl on that side as well. I've read that they aren't too needy in the way of humidity until shedding? Like I said- ANY tips or useful hints on ensuring a healthy happy jcp would he greatly appreciated!

Thanks! : victory:


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi :welcome: to the forum
Have a gander at this care sheet this should help you 
Carpet Python Care

Good choice of snake : victory:


----------



## breezy (Jan 20, 2014)

Ive looked over it before, great advice! I was really kind of just looking for little personal tips of those with well established carpets, I've heard they can be a little tempermental due to husbandry and feeding techniques


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

No need to partition it off, carpets are fine with space and it will appreciate the climbing space.
I will say though a fish tank isn't a particularly good idea and you'd be better off with a wooden viv. They're designed for reptiles and wooden vivs hold heat better. Fish tanks are for fish.

Sealant wise you can use Aquarium sealant.

Put plenty of climbing stuff in and shelves are good too as you've mentioned, they really like them. Do not put a hide under the ceramic - a carpet won't use it - the hot spot should be up a perch not in a hide for carpets so a good sturdy branch under the heater is a better idea.
Put hides in other areas.

Extra humidity is not really required, Just a decent sized water dish and a good substrate like orchid bark or cypress mulch.

Hatchlings can be a bit nippy but carpets tend to grow out of this so if you're getting something that is grown on a little it's likely it won't be that bed. Having said that I have had all of mine from hatchling and none of them have been bitey.

Have fun they are great snakes.


----------

